# Porsche SRS



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Got this from Roger today. A little SRS made from Porsche engine shipping support laminate 4x4s. The color is going to lend itself very well to burning. Stay tuned.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's cool!
Burn a Porsche logo on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Schweet looking; love the curve and the easy tip-band change.

Porsche engine support, eh? That's pretty cool too.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Is roger still making this style slingshot?

Njones


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Njones said:


> Is roger still making this style slingshot?
> 
> Njones


He's making his Fireant and other "shuttle" style slings these days. I missed my opportunity to get a Recurve Hunter or Longbow. Loved the look of both of them. He said he found this SRS lying around, and knew I was looking for his older styles.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Man, leave it to the Germans; they can't so much as ship something without even the packing materials being beautiful. I love Germany..

...nice sling, Toad. She looks like she's doing a buck eighty in your hand...


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Finally got this finished. Wood burned the back with a reptilish/froggish pattern, and a little on the top front of the forks. This time I knew when to quit! woohoo!

I gave it a good sanding down to 1000, hit it with a few heavy coats of dark oak Danish, and then added a dark maroon leather grip to the front. I really dig it.

It fits my hand very well, though my potential for hand slap is somewhat high. The shooting angle is gonna be low. I'm gonna rig it was single 1745s and see how it goes. I'm hoping this will be my bird hunter.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude! It looks friggin' magical! A very special slingshot indeed. High speed, low drag with some sexy curves and mystical markings.... :naughty:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey my friend that* is *magic. Love it.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. Thanks again, Roger.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow, that is absolutely awesome work!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I rigged it with a set of tapered 3060/2050s...and believe it or not...the slot system Roger cut on these holds the 3060 unaided. I know that sounds insane...but I've pulled it a couple dozen times and it hasn't budged. I'll keep a close eye, though.

I shot it a dozen times this afternoon with a1745 set, and was pleased with the accuracy...just need practice.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Smashtoad said:


> I rigged it with a set of tapered 3060/2050s...and believe it or not...the slot system Roger cut on these holds the 3060 unaided. I know that sounds insane...but I've pulled it a couple dozen times and it hasn't budged. I'll keep a close eye, though.
> 
> I shot it a dozen times this afternoon with a1745 set, and was pleased with the accuracy...just need practice.


Again, another sling shot that I feel is way to cool for the present owner and belongs in my hands ... LOL, LOL, LOL

Nice job buddy, very nicely done for sure !

wll


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha...thanks man. If you look close you can see the 3060 flush with the fork. Does Dankung make these tapers in black? I have a feeling I'm gonna like them.


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

That is amazing work Toad !! Big fan of your handiwork !


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks dude! I'm becoming addicted to the smell of burned wood!

Sounds dumb...and I'm kidding...but sometimes a really nice waft will come up, and it is kinda enjoyable. Especially cypress.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If only I could nominate another SSOTM.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Bean


----------

